# Extra Baggage Allowance



## sam and paul (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi,, We are just wondering if anyone knows if you are allowed extra baggage allowance if you are emigrating ,,thanks


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

sam and paul said:


> Hi,, We are just wondering if anyone knows if you are allowed extra baggage allowance if you are emigrating ,,thanks


Not sure where you're coming from, but if you mean baggage allowance via an air carrier, you are (of course), but the costs will range from nothing to into the hundreds depending on who you use. I flew Air NZ on my first flight over and brought 4 (checked) trunks, which cost about $500USD. On each successive trip I have flow on Virgin Australia, who provide 2 free checked bags and one free carry on bag (for international long haul). If two people are coming, then that means you will be allowed 4 checked bags for free, and two carry on's for free.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

sam and paul said:


> Hi,, We are just wondering if anyone knows if you are allowed extra baggage allowance if you are emigrating ,,thanks


During our research for emigration flights....No!

Some airlines may offer it now but you'll have to plead with their customer services as there won't be an "emigration" button on the website when booking flights.

We did however stumble across an offer between ANZ bank here in NZ and Emirates Airlines.
If you open an account from overseas with ANZ bank, they give you a discount code to use on the Emirates website which gives you an upgrade of your baggage allowance to that of a 1st class passenger, so 50KG's instead of 30KG's.

We tried the code when we booked our flights, but it only works for direct flights. Since we stayed in Dubai for 4 nights then Sydney for 3 nights en route our flights became individual ones which meant we couldn't have the offer.


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

More detail would be great we don't do reading minds. Every airline is different. Emirates offer 30kg per person and 15kg take on per person. Some airlines are negotiable some are not more so if you have booked via a agent and not direct.


----------



## sam and paul (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks,, we will be flying from london to auckland and with me and my husband and 4 kids we were just wondering if we would be allowed any extra baggage because we are emigrating ,,it looks like we will have to shop around for the best deal thanks again!!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

See if this post by DHREAM On the Thailand forum is of any help 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/th...d/344977-ex-port-tips-please.html#post3231353


----------

